# West Coast Breeders?



## NastyNigel (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking to get a GS puppy can anyone point me to some good breeders on the west coast? (northern California to be exact) I live a very active outdoor lifestyle and need a dog that can keep up, be trained to be very very obedient and follow commands, and just be a great companion. From my research I think that means I want a puppy with some German working lines. A long coat would be plus as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello! I'm from Oregon and have been doing some pup-hunting myself! I was also interested in the working line, and I plan on going with vom HausReid with Ray Reid. He's a great, helpful person and has tons of experience with German shepherds - he's a certified working line judge and has been breeding for over 35 years. 

http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php

His facility is up in Salem, Oregon, if you're willing to make the drive! 

I'm sure that others on the thread will be about to just pour out working line breeders, though, and be much more helpful. I'm not sure how easy it is to find a long coat, though. And just about all German shepherds can become great companions, and they catch on very quickly with the right training


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Randy Tyson in the Bay Area (Menlo Park) is highly recommended. There are many members here with puppies from her this year alone. She breeds both working line and showline GSD's

Witmer-Tyson Kennels 

I got my puppy, Lancer from Anne Kent who is located in So Calif.
Adler Stein Kennels 


Ajay Singh is also in No Calif. 
Zwinger Vom Patiala 

Both Ajay and Randy are involved with and work their dogs at Menlo Park Schutzhund Club.


----------



## max 247 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Looking for a Sound Puppy in Central California*

Hello All! I am new to this site and would appreciate some help. I have had german shepherds all my life and I am interested in locating a kennel that has dogs with great hips and a sound personality. I would gladly travel to pick up a pup but would prefer to see the pups from birth as well as meet the parents. I am looking for a working dog as well as companion. Please help! Witmer-Tyson? Nadelhaus? Thinschmidt? Lundborg-Land? ????
Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adlerstein and Patiala are both working line breeders-


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually just realized that all the breeder in this thread are working line breeders


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No - Lundborg,Nadelhaus? Thinschmidt are showline breeders.

Menlo Park is Randy and David's club. They are the training directors. The working line breeders listed above are good choices.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

** Removed by Admin. These types of posts need to be private. Thank you.**


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

NastyNigel said:


> I live a very active outdoor lifestyle and need a dog that can keep up, be trained to be very very obedient and follow commands, and just be a great companion. From my research I think that means I want a puppy with some German working lines.!


Any german shepherd can keep up with you. Question is can you keep up with it.

With regards to the being able to be trained, obedient & follow commands....that again depends on you. You have to put that time in to train or get with a trainer. All german shepherds can be trained, it is really a question of if you are willing to spend the time and money it takes to train Time & money are the operative terms as it takes a lot of both.

What is it that you have researched about working lines that have made you decide on them.

Not trying to be a **** but just trying to help you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ace952 said:


> Any german shepherd can keep up with you. Question is can you keep up with it.
> 
> With regards to the being able to be trained, obedient & follow commands....that again depends on you. You have to put that time in to train or get with a trainer. All german shepherds can be trained, it is really a question of if you are willing to spend the time and money it takes to train Time & money are the operative terms as it takes a lot of both.
> 
> ...


Heh, I think you are too late. The OP in this thread was some two years ago or so.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> Heh, I think you are too late. The OP in this thread was some two years ago or so.


Ugh!!!!!!!! 
Someone resurrected that old thread!!!

Pays to look at the OP date. Thanks


----------

